# Realtors in collusion with Inspectors



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

On the news last night there was a segment where an email was intercepted talking about realtors were in collusion with home inspectors.

I chuckled when the Realtor's Association said it was the first time they heard that. I bet all those who I said the same thing are going to squirm a little. Many customers didn't want to believe me when I was repairing their hacked plumbing and the inspector was recommended by the realtor.

One guy however went straight to the point that people are foolish to go for that scam. :vs_cool:

Then they spoke about the government checking into in. They didn't mention they don't need a licence and anyone with 34$ can proclaim themselves as a home inspector.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes that happened to me in L.A. while on a commercial job,
at a Condo 2" copper water main one homeowner called in one of these
to check on me and my workers, I checked and found out what you posted
here I was Licensed,Bonded, and Insured and this Joker only had a
business card !


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you will find out most of the world out there is corrupt as the day is long....and its just getting worse...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I have seen realtors who hate inspectors, since they work for the buyer, and find things that can potentially hold up or even prevent a sale.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I have seen realtors who hate inspectors, since they work for the buyer, and find things that can potentially hold up or even prevent a sale.


hmmm interesting but I haven't seen that yet. Those who I spoke too the inspectors always give the thumbs up because the realtor is making a sale. The inspector gets all the inspections from that realtor.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The inspector does not want to piss off the realtor since usually the realtor refers the inspector to the buyer or seller. If what the inspector finds is too expensive for the seller than the inspector is not used again. As a buyer I want the inspector to work for me. but the truth is he is working for the realtor since I am only using him once and the realtor is offering repeat business.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> The inspector does not want to piss off the realtor since usually the realtor refers the inspector to the buyer or seller. If what the inspector finds is too expensive for the seller than the inspector is not used again. As a buyer I want the inspector to work for me. but the truth is he is working for the realtor since I am only using him once and the realtor is offering repeat business.


Maybe you'd like a true inspector but most people only want to hear princess stories. They will absolutely not hire an inspector for 500$ each time to tell them the plumbing is hacked or other issues with the property. They aren't going to pay for 5 house inspection at 500$ for a report. They want to pay only once and receive good news.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

In my area the buyer has the seller fix a couple small things and negotiates the big items off the price of the sale.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> In my area the buyer has the seller fix a couple small things and negotiates the big items off the price of the sale.


In my area it's shady as hell, the realtor says he'll take care of the little issues and they say they'll have their "relative fix it" but they hire the black market hacks. They end up with a bad fix! I've dealt with a few home owners who were conned that way.

I've been called by a few realtors looking to fix stuff under the table for pennies. F-you! I think the word got passed around, they don't call me anymore.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> In my area it's shady as hell, the realtor says he'll take care of the little issues and they say they'll have their "relative fix it" but they hire the black market hacks. They end up with a bad fix! I've dealt with a few home owners who were conned that way.
> 
> I've been called by a few realtors looking to fix stuff under the table for pennies. F-you! I think the word got passed around, they don't call me anymore.


 see you just hung yourself....you need to play the game if your gona make it in business..like I told you earlier , you cant run an honest successful business....so you got blackballed by the real estates..BIG MISTAKE...they are the voice to the new home buyer and the one selling..so the new home buyer is told by the real estate dont use this company( your name) because of so and so..so now you are cut out of any work from any new home owner because the real estates dont like you..
so the real estate asks you to do some quick fixes, so what...if it legal then do it and then you will get all the real fixes when the house is sold along with many more real estates giving you business..you have to take the good with the bad as this will pan out to much more business and $$$ down the line...
you want to spend thousands to wrap your truck, so divide what you wont have to spend on that if you do slightly cheaper work for the real estates to get your name given to all the new home owners..sometimes cheaper done work brings rewards down the line...
you pay for advertising and hope some one calls, here you have callers that could lead to alot of work....im not saying to give work away, but you can do it cheaper....
see how it goes for 6 months and if you dont get bigger and better work from the new home owners you can drop it and move on...but its worth a try, and you can have the real estates pass your name out to new home owners if you get friendly with them..
its all about networking to build your business and sometimes you have to network with people or other businesses that arent the best, but the bottom line is your making money and growing your business...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I work mostly for realtors and have found they're like everyone else....some good some bad. Different set of priorities but that's no different then dealing with homeowners vs general contractors.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> see you just hung yourself....you need to play the game if your gona make it in business..like I told you earlier , you cant run an honest successful business....so you got blackballed by the real estates..BIG MISTAKE...they are the voice to the new home buyer and the one selling..so the new home buyer is told by the real estate dont use this company( your name) because of so and so..so now you are cut out of any work from any new home owner because the real estates dont like you..
> so the real estate asks you to do some quick fixes, so what...if it legal then do it and then you will get all the real fixes when the house is sold along with many more real estates giving you business..you have to take the good with the bad as this will pan out to much more business and $$$ down the line...
> you want to spend thousands to wrap your truck, so divide what you wont have to spend on that if you do slightly cheaper work for the real estates to get your name given to all the new home owners..sometimes cheaper done work brings rewards down the line...
> you pay for advertising and hope some one calls, here you have callers that could lead to alot of work....im not saying to give work away, but you can do it cheaper....
> ...


In theory yes but in reality no, I ain't working for 20$/hr cash under the table or free camera work or free house inspections. Up till now that's what I've been asked for.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What I wanted to say last night I can understand working cheaper to get your foot in the door but the few realtor who called me weren't honest, they were crooks. They wanted super low prices and once you accept they'll pay even less the second time because they'll say they gave you a job the first time. I don't want anything to do with those guys.

Until I talk to a honest guy that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Getting your foot in the door for networking purposes goes a LONG ways. 

I got a call from my 5th grade son's teacher who had asked him from a business card, of course ranting and raving about what a great kid he is, but also have a plumbing project for me. Turns out they have a really hacked up private water district (24 homes) and they want to put meters on all of the houses to figure out how much water is being used inside of the structures, vs how much water they are losing into the ground.

Installing their meters on these shallow pvc lines is not going to make me a fortune, but guess what? It's going to extend my network to this entire neighborhood and every single one of them will have a business card after i'm done installing their meters.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Getting your foot in the door for networking purposes goes a LONG ways.
> 
> I got a call from my 5th grade son's teacher who had asked him from a business card, of course ranting and raving about what a great kid he is, but also have a plumbing project for me. Turns out they have a really hacked up private water district (24 homes) and they want to put meters on all of the houses to figure out how much water is being used inside of the structures, vs how much water they are losing into the ground.
> 
> Installing their meters on these shallow pvc lines is not going to make me a fortune, but guess what? It's going to extend my network to this entire neighborhood and every single one of them will have a business card after i'm done installing their meters.


Referrals(word of mouth) in my area is almost non existent unless you are black market then you'll have plenty.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Referrals(word of mouth) in my area is almost non existent unless you are black market then you'll have plenty.





I dont know what to tell you....you have described your situation in detail and the area you work...so I guess the bottom line is your fuked....either become a bandit to make money or move to a more lucrative area....I know you said you wont move..but geez..the idiot neighbors and the crappy selection of customers...your choices for success are very limited there..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know what to tell you....you have described your situation in detail and the area you work...so I guess the bottom line is your fuked....either become a bandit to make money or move to a more lucrative area....I know you said you wont move..but geez..the idiot neighbors and the crappy selection of customers...your choices for success are very limited there..


What works here are reviews and being on top of page one.

Becoming a bandit, I don't have the stomach for it. 

I talked to a plumber the other week and he told me he had moved to huge city for a while and told me the low average rate over there, he was astounded how much companies here charged, he thought it was unreasonably high. If he only knew how much more I to charge to stay in business. For me I just don't know how you could stay afloat at the rates in other city with the traffic jams 18 hours a day.

The grass ain't greener anywhere else. My winter project are installing cameras so I can catch the neighbor turd in the act.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know what to tell you....you have described your situation in detail and the area you work...so I guess the bottom line is your fuked....either become a bandit to make money or move to a more lucrative area....I know you said you wont move..but geez..the idiot neighbors and the crappy selection of customers...your choices for success are very limited there..


You never know I may start to have more work in the future if the curator calls me for other houses being shut down.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You never know I may start to have more work in the future if the curator calls me for other houses being shut down.



if you can network with her maybe it can grow into repairs and dont forget to tell her when houses or buildings are opened up again you can do that and any repairs that are needed..


----------



## surchicham (Jul 15, 2021)

Nowadays, I have stopped being surprised at how corrupt all structures are. Before, I was still indignant, but now I realized that this is a phenomenon that has been and will always be. The main thing is to try to isolate yourself from this and turn to good specialists.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

surchicham said:


> Nowadays, I have stopped being surprised at how corrupt all structures are. Before, I was still indignant, but now I realized that this is a phenomenon that has been and will always be. The main thing is to try to isolate yourself from this and turn to good specialists.


And you still haven’t posted an intro despite plenty of time.


----------

